

Ask HN: How does a parent with a day job participate in Y Combinator? - dpritchett

A share of $15-20k should certainly cover one's expenses for a YC season but at the end you're jobless and likely not yet profitable with your fledgling startup.  Does a founder in the aforementioned situation have to set a personal deadline of "by the time YC ends" to either raise more funding or go back to a regular job?<p>Obviously things are easier for singles with little to no personal expenses or for folks with some personal seed money, but I'm sure there are creative solutions for people like myself with more responsibilities keeping them from diving headfirst into YC.<p>Please share if you have some tips.
======
mbrubeck
If you save some money in advance, you should be able to add at least a few
more months of self-funded runway before you need to find outside investors.
If you have a spouse, their salary (and group insurance!) can pay the bills,
especially if you can reduce your expenses.

~~~
dpritchett
Saving money is certainly a good goal - perhaps after hours contracting with
related technologies is the efficient way to build up a cushion for your
startup.

